# Hunter 'Manic Monday' - 2/27/2006



## Greg (Feb 14, 2006)

So far JimG. and I are in here. Waiting on Brian to see if he's able to make it. I likely won't be there before 10 am, but will ski till around 3 pm. Hunter's a kick ass hill and will be even better on a nice quiet Monday. Who else is in?


----------



## bvibert (Feb 14, 2006)

I'm pretty sure that I can make it too...


----------



## dmc (Feb 15, 2006)

I whish I could hook up with you guys...  
But right now it looks like I'll be in Florida on business that day...


----------



## Greg (Feb 15, 2006)

Bummer D. I was really hoping you could make it out with us... Oh well...next time.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 16, 2006)

thanks for mentioning this to me yesterday.  I cleared it at work, but now i need to clear with the big boss (wife) at home.  should be able to swing it though.


----------



## Greg (Feb 16, 2006)

Nice. That makes four. Who else?


----------



## YardSaleDad (Feb 16, 2006)

I think I should be able to make that day.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 17, 2006)

It's becoming a party!


----------



## Greg (Feb 21, 2006)

I'm still in. YSD and 2knees also confirmed. Brian looks possible. WE should set up a meet place/time. Jim - I think there's a large trail map sign at the summit. That's a good spot, right? How's 10:30 or 11 am there?

Others are welcome to join us!


----------



## JimG. (Feb 21, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> I'm still in. YSD and 2knees also confirmed. Brian looks possible. WE should set up a meet place/time. Jim - I think there's a large trail map sign at the summit. That's a good spot, right? How's 10:30 or 11 am there?
> 
> Others are welcome to join us!



The trail map at the top of the summit HSQ is a good place. 10:30 or 11am works for me, I'll be on snow starting at about 9:00am. 

Let me know.


----------



## Greg (Feb 21, 2006)

I have to drop my daughter off at pre-school in the morning and if Brian goes I will likely head back up to Torrington to pick him up. I think I'm going to try taking Route 23 past Catamount and over to the Catskills. I'm guessing we'll be there by 10 am. How about we aim for an 11 am meet-up? Work for everybody?

Who else is in?


----------



## 2knees (Feb 21, 2006)

11:00 big trail map top of summit quad.  Got it.  anyone know if it would be easier, coming from hartford, to take 91 to mass pike or 84 to 87?  website says 3 hours going 84 to 87. I cant believe it would actually take that long.


----------



## Greg (Feb 21, 2006)

2knees said:
			
		

> 11:00 big trail map top of summit quad.  Got it.  anyone know if it would be easier, coming from hartford, to take 91 to mass pike or 84 to 87?  website says 3 hours going 84 to 87. I cant believe it would actually take that long.


If you're north of hartford, the Mass Pike seems like a better route:
http://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=hartford&daddr=42.2042,-74.2104(Hunter+Mountain)

From Hartford via 84 to 87? Traffic in Waterbury. Traffic in Danbury. Yeah 3 hours seems about right if you drive the speed limit.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 21, 2006)

OK.

Just an FYI about directions, if you go rt 90 to 87 you'll have to travel back south on 87 back to Hunter.

So it depends on if you're north of Hartford anyway. If not or south, 84 to 87 is probably a better bet.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 21, 2006)

I'm in as long as my boss ok's the time off.  I'm going to wait a day or two to ask him since I just got back from having 4 days off...


----------



## Catul (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm going to try and join you guys, I'd love to finally meet some of you!  Not sure yet if I can take the day off, chances look good though.

I'll plan to leave around 6:45 a.m., from Avon it looks like my NAV will take me on Rt-44 west to Rt-7 to Rt-23, should be around 2:15 or so of driving time.

Wish my new Volkl S5 skis would come in so I could try them out on a big mountain!


----------



## Greg (Feb 22, 2006)

Catul said:
			
		

> I'm going to try and join you guys, I'd love to finally meet some of you!


Nice! I'm getting really psyched here!


----------



## Greg (Feb 22, 2006)

Oh. And by the way. This forecast can't be a bad thing:

http://www.srh.noaa.gov/zipcity.php?inputstring=12442

Monday looks *COLD* though!


----------



## Catul (Feb 22, 2006)

Very nice forecast, let's hope some of those "Chance of Snow" turn into a good-sized dump of half a foot or more!

A high of 17F on Monday is fine, as long as it isn't windy


----------



## dmc (Feb 23, 2006)

My business trip was cancelled... See y'all at the summit map at 11:00 on Monday...
I can stay out for a couple of hours...


----------



## JimG. (Feb 23, 2006)

dmc is joining the fun!

Now this is REALLY going to be a party!!!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 23, 2006)

JimG. said:
			
		

> dmc is joining the fun!
> 
> Now this is REALLY going to be a party!!!


Cool, I really hope I can make it!


----------



## JimG. (Feb 23, 2006)

bvibert said:
			
		

> Cool, I really hope I can make it!



Resistance is futile.


----------



## Greg (Feb 23, 2006)

dmc said:
			
		

> My business trip was cancelled... See y'all at the summit map at 11:00 on Monday...
> I can stay out for a couple of hours...


Nice! Looking forward to discussing politics with you... 

What will you be sliding on?


----------



## bvibert (Feb 23, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> Nice! Looking forward to discussing politics with you...



If I end up going remind me not to sit in the middle of that chair lift ride...


----------



## YardSaleDad (Feb 23, 2006)

bvibert said:
			
		

> If I end up going remind me not to sit in the middle of that chair lift ride...



At this point, we all won't fit on one chair :-D


----------



## dmc (Feb 23, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> What will you be sliding on?



Don't know...  I've telemarked the last couple times out..  But I'm getting my alpine skis back tomorrow...  So I'll probably snowboard...


----------



## Greg (Feb 23, 2006)

dmc said:
			
		

> Don't know... I've telemarked the last couple times out.. But I'm getting my alpine skis back tomorrow... So I'll probably snowboard...


Rad. I want to see you rip on the snowboard!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 23, 2006)

*Woohoo!!!*



			
				JimG. said:
			
		

> Resistance is futile.


You're right!

Everything is a go, I'll be there!   I may only last a couple of runs trying to keep up with Jim, but I'll be there 

I'm stoked, can't wait to meet some more of the AZ crew! :beer:


----------



## JimG. (Feb 23, 2006)

bvibert said:
			
		

> I may only last a couple of runs trying to keep up with Jim, but I'll be there



I'm going to have to do something to dispel this nasty rumor that I ski folks into the ground because I'm here thinking about how much I've mellowed over the past few years. I doubt I'll be able to ski everyone in a group this large to exhaustion.

Now if you showed up alone like Greg did last season, well...


----------



## bvibert (Feb 23, 2006)

JimG. said:
			
		

> I'm going to have to do something to dispel this nasty rumor that I ski folks into the ground because I'm here thinking about how much I've mellowed over the past few years. I doubt I'll be able to ski everyone in a group this large to exhaustion.
> 
> Now if you showed up alone like Greg did last season, well...


So there's strength in numbers?? 

I'm gonna be beat no matter who I ski with.  I still fee like I haven't gotten into ski shape yet this season.  I can barely handle more than a few hours at my local 600' vert hill.   At least we'll be meeting up with you after you've been skiing for a couple of hours...


----------



## bvibert (Feb 23, 2006)

BTW, I've been playing with the calendar thats built into this new forum.  Can everyone see the event I added?


----------



## Greg (Feb 23, 2006)

JimG. said:
			
		

> I'm going to have to do something to dispel this nasty rumor that I ski folks into the ground because I'm here thinking about how much I've mellowed over the past few years. I doubt I'll be able to ski everyone in a group this large to exhaustion.
> 
> Now if you showed up alone like Greg did last season, well...


 Jim - I'll leave it to you to plan some group runs. Perhaps we can find some nearby each other - some for those that want to bump and some for groomer fans, but each terminating at the same lift. You know the mountain well, so hopefully we can somewhat ski as a group without necessarily skiing on the same trails. Or perhaps we'll all take some cruisers together and then break off into groups based on trail preference. Any good bump runs forming? 

Looks like it's going to be a decent turnout. Others are welcome. And Hunter on a weekday? Awesome! Pray for snow this weekend.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 23, 2006)

Greg, have you gotten the 2 PMs I sent you today??


----------



## Greg (Feb 23, 2006)

bvibert said:
			
		

> BTW, I've been playing with the calendar thats built into this new forum.  Can everyone see the event I added?


I do.


----------



## dmc (Feb 23, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> Jim - I'll leave it to you to plan some group runs. Perhaps we can find some nearby each other - some for those that want to bump and some for groomer fans, but each terminating at the same lift. You know the mountain well, so hopefully we can somewhat ski as a group without necessarily skiing on the same trails. Or perhaps we'll all take some cruisers together and then break off into groups based on trail preference. Any good bump runs forming?
> 
> Looks like it's going to be a decent turnout. Others are welcome. And Hunter on a weekday? Awesome! Pray for snow this weekend.



I'm dragging all you asses down Lower K27 and Claires...


----------



## Greg (Feb 23, 2006)

dmc said:
			
		

> I'm dragging all you asses down Lower K27 and Claires...


I'm game!:beer:


----------



## JimG. (Feb 23, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> Any good bump runs forming?



There's a B mogul event this weekend...they started setting up the bump course 2 weekends ago and I spent some time skiing it in this past weekend. Nice bump lines, with a fair amount of icy troughs to deal with too. The course will be available to the public on Monday so we can check that out.

Of course, runs like Upper Crossover and Lower K which are never groomed will be bumped up. And I always have my little spots to find lower angle bumps off on the corners of Hellgate and Minya.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 23, 2006)

dmc said:
			
		

> I'm dragging all you asses down Lower K27 and Claires...




bring it on.  I'm dying to get some real bumping in.  Locally has been a nice treat lately but it only leaves you wanting more.


----------



## YardSaleDad (Feb 23, 2006)

dmc said:
			
		

> I'm dragging all you asses down Lower K27 and Claires...



I will get to demo my nickname for you


----------



## dmc (Feb 23, 2006)

YardSaleDad said:
			
		

> I will get to demo my nickname for you



great...  Cant wait...


----------



## dmc (Feb 24, 2006)

Trip back on...   I mean   cause it means potential $$ for me...

Sorry I'll miss you guys..  JimG - see you this weekend?


----------



## JimG. (Feb 24, 2006)

dmc said:
			
		

> Trip back on...   I mean   cause it means potential $$ for me...
> 
> Sorry I'll miss you guys..  JimG - see you this weekend?



I'll be there...look for the yellow jacket.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 24, 2006)

dmc said:
			
		

> Trip back on...   I mean   cause it means potential $$ for me...
> 
> Sorry I'll miss you guys..  JimG - see you this weekend?


Bummer!  Hopefully you have a productive trip.


----------



## Greg (Feb 24, 2006)

dmc said:
			
		

> Trip back on...   I mean   cause it means potential $$ for me...


 Yeah yeah yeah. Working for the man... :roll:


----------



## dmc (Feb 24, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> Yeah yeah yeah. Working for the man... :roll:



yeah I know...  Totally sucks... But you gotta do what you gotta..  At least "the man" lets me ski during lunch a couple days a week...  And I skied pretty much every day in Nov and Dec - so I'm still ahead of the game...


----------



## 2knees (Feb 24, 2006)

JimG. said:
			
		

> There's a B mogul event this weekend...they started setting up the bump course 2 weekends ago and I spent some time skiing it in this past weekend. Nice bump lines, with a fair amount of icy troughs to deal with too. The course will be available to the public on Monday so we can check that out.
> 
> Of course, runs like Upper Crossover and Lower K which are never groomed will be bumped up. And I always have my little spots to find lower angle bumps off on the corners of Hellgate and Minya.



So this will be open for us?   god i hope so.  

http://www.huntermtn.com/img/daily_05-06/02-23-06.jpg


----------



## Greg (Feb 25, 2006)

2knees said:
			
		

> So this will be open for us?   god i hope so.
> 
> http://www.huntermtn.com/img/daily_05-06/02-23-06.jpg


What's that Jim? Eisenhower?


----------



## kingslug (Feb 25, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> What's that Jim? Eisenhower?


Yup. Watched them build it last week. So it's 11 at the top map. Going to be practicing the moguls at Belleayre on Sunday. Hope Clairs is in good shape.


----------



## Greg (Feb 26, 2006)

See you all tomorrow! Can't wait!
:beer:


----------



## Greg (Feb 26, 2006)

Oh and BTW, wind chill values tomorrow of -7 to -17*F. Dress warm!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 26, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> Oh and BTW, wind chill values tomorrow of -7 to -17*F. Dress warm!


Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 28, 2006)

So how was this?


----------



## bvibert (Feb 28, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> So how was this?


Excellent!  It was very nice to meet some new AZers!  I'm sure one of us will start a TR soon, I have a few pics to share when I have a chance. :beer:


----------



## kingslug (Feb 28, 2006)

OK, a trip report. Hunter proved it's slogan as the snowmaking capitol of the world. They had the guns going full blast all day. We met up at 11. Some of us had been there since around 9 whith a good amount of laps already in. The weather was cold but we had blue skies. The conditions where great with very little ice. They had a class B mogul course set up so we decided to hang there for a while. Some very good bump skiers showed us less talented folk how it's done. I'm still trying to get the hang of it after 10 years. The run was only half moguls so you could bail or just not do them. We then checked out the rest of the area. Racers Edge which has been closed for a while due to a snow making computer malfunction was up and running. The top was ugly, the middle near the guns was better. Everything else was in good shape, mini konka, east side drive, gun hill road, all in good shape. Kennedy was a manmade blizzard, all the guns where going and the powder was piling up. You couldn't see a thing but who cared. We then ventured over to the west side. It looked very slick, the top entrance was closed as it was a solid sheet. Well what the hell how bad could it be. 3 of us decided to give it a whirl. The bumps on the side where OK, the middle a sheet. I picked skiers left when out of no where a ski passes me. I looked up to see a body sliding down at full speed towards me. Full yardsale into the fence right behind me. Then his buddy decides to do the same. They where all right, time to bail. Guess some people don't take the warning sign too seriously. After lunch we took it easy. Too many bump runs and you get jello legs. It was great to be able to hang with quality mogul skiers all day and every body else of course. You know it's good when you close the place. Have to do it again some time soon.

How weird. I originaly posted it here, but moved it to a new post. Now it's back. The travelling post.


----------

